# What age were your parents when they died?



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Mother - 61 (1987,colon & liver cancer)
Father - 88 (2010, renal failure after many yrs on dialysis)


----------



## twinkles (Jul 2, 2019)

dad was 42------my mom 101


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2019)

Mother -83
Father - 88


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2019)

Father - 77 (2000)
Mother - 89 (2008)


----------



## norman (Jul 2, 2019)

Dad, 82 died from complications from Lymes Disease.
Mom, 82 her body just wore out.  On her death bed she was still worried about me.  I love my mom.❤


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2019)

My parents died 7 years apart:
dad in 1996
mom in 2003
they were both were almost 80


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2019)

Dad was 70.
Mom's still going strong at 94.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2019)

Mom: 92
Dad: Nearly 97


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

*My mom died in 1980 at the age of 66.  My dad died on 1991 at the age of 79.*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 2, 2019)

My father was 42.   (1970) 
(murdered by a teenager who’s now deceased)
Mother ...unknown cause of death at 61   ( 1984) it’s sort of strange both died on June 26th


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Mother died at 90.   Dad was  58.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 2, 2019)

Dad   52
Mom 82


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 2, 2019)

My father was killed in an airplane crash when he was in his 30s
Mother is still living, 96 and in generally good health.
I'm scheduled to check out the first week of July, 2032


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Mother-metastatic breast cancer-73

Father-atherosclerosis-82


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 2, 2019)

Mother - 76 (kidney failure)
Dad - 79 (colon cancer)


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 2, 2019)

Mom was 84 (sudden brain hemorrhage) 

Dad was 91 (battle with various cancers)


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

mum 66
dad 82
as i approach mums age at death i see she went early really


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 2, 2019)

My Dad passed away in 1993 and he was 79yrs old.
My Mom passed away in 2002 and she was almost 90yrs old.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 2, 2019)

My mom was 70. Still worked full time and mega overtime. Went out dancing nearly every night and bowled in a league on Sundays. Had Mononucleosis when she was 68. That`s a "kid`s" disease. She just wore herself out,I think. Heart attack on her way to work on a Monday morning. 1991
My dad was 65. Was diabetic but did not even attempt to control it. It destroyed his heart muscle. He was also a heavy smoker but doc said that had nothing to do with it-it was 100% the diabetes. 1984


----------



## Linda (Jul 3, 2019)

My mom had just turned 65 and my dad was 52.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2019)

Dad was 63, mom was 66.  I am older than either of them were when they died.


----------



## Trade (Jul 3, 2019)

My old man crapped out of a heart attack at 45. My mom did the same at 53. So that's an average of 49 years. I'm 72. So the way I figure it, I've had my 49 plus 23 of somebody else's. Maybe yours. And If I drop dead before my next keystroke I still leave the table a winner.


----------



## grannyjo (Jul 3, 2019)

My parents were both 78 when they died.  But my father was born in 1885,  and my mother was born in 1903,  so they both had longer lives than most of others born at that time.

Between them,  they had 17 children,  and only my youngest brother,  now aged 84  and I survive.


----------



## Nozzle36 (Jul 3, 2019)

My Mom died at 38 of TB in 1953
My dad died a few days short of 92 in 1999 of heart disease


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 4, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Mother - 61 (1987,colon & liver cancer)
> Father - 88 (2010, renal failure after many yrs on dialysis)


Mom,49 after a long history of heart issues.
Dad,51 died in his sleep,he snored like a bear I believe it was sleep apnea but who knew in 1969?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 6, 2019)

My mother was 76 and my father was 2 days short of 78


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Mom,49 after a long history of heart issues.
> Dad,51 died in his sleep,he snored like a bear I believe it was sleep apnea but who knew in 1969?


thats really young both of them eh


----------



## Leann (Jul 6, 2019)

Dad was 51
Mom was 84


----------



## charry (Jul 6, 2019)

my parents are still alive aged 94 and 96


----------



## drifter (Jul 6, 2019)

My dad died at age 51 of a heart attack. Mom with dementia at 90.
There were four boys born from that union. The two youngest have
died. I'm the oldest and four and a half years older than my other
living brother.


----------



## Catlady (Jul 19, 2019)

Trade said:


> My old man crapped out of a heart attack at 45. My mom did the same at 53. So that's an average of 49 years. I'm 72. So the way I figure it, I've had my 49 plus 23 of somebody else's. Maybe yours. And If I drop dead before my next keystroke I still leave the table a winner.



Trade, I like your attitude!

My father died at 82 in 1991 from stomach cancer, weird because he was a heavy smoker until age 63
My mother died at 74 in 1992, ten months after my father, from stomach ulcers


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 19, 2019)

Dad-74 
Mother still going at 85


----------



## Judycat (Jul 19, 2019)

Dad died at age 84 after surgery to remove colon cancer.  A stroke took Mom a year later at age 83. I miss them.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 19, 2019)

drifter said:


> My dad died at age 51 of a heart attack. Mom with dementia at 90.
> There were four boys born from that union. The two youngest have
> died. I'm the oldest and four and a half years older than my other
> living brother.
> ...


your mother was beautiful


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 21, 2019)

My father died at age 81 from Parkinson's disease.  My mother succumbed to a heart attack at age 90, suffering dementia and living in assisted care.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2019)

Father 92, mother 93.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

Father: 81 1/2;  Mother: 84 1/2. 
My father was elderly, but after seeing some of the class-action lawsuits advertised on t.v. during the last couple of years, I think it's quite likely two of the prescriptions he had to take after heart surgery caused or contributed to the stroke and the kidney failure.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 2, 2019)

Mom....94....contracted West Nile Virus while working in the garden.
Dad...92....he had a minor stroke at age 90, and the doctors put him on Plavix which turned his organs to Mush....died from internal bleeding.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 2, 2019)

My dad died at 66 from a heart attack, and my mom (who was ill when dad died) followed him 5 months later. She suffered from cancer of the liver.  This was back in 1965 but at least they did get to see their all of their 4 grandkids, born between '57 and '62.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 2, 2019)

what about the question.....what age were you when you died?
sorry is that in bad taste?
but now Im born again! praise the Lord!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2019)

charry said:


> my parents are still alive aged 94 and 96


Wow. And they clean up really well too. 
Amazing!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Dad...92....he had a minor stroke at age 90, and the doctors put him on Plavix which turned his organs to Mush....died from internal bleeding.


How sad.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2019)

Dad, 102 and mom was 79. I’ve outlived mom, but dad is a real stretch.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 5, 2019)

My dad-83
my mom-92


----------



## Llynn (Sep 5, 2019)

Mother at 59 from cancer
Father at 85 from being just a plain mean hateful uncaring old SOB. He never should have lived that long.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dad-85 (2005) He was a three-pack a day guy, for forty-five years, then quit for twenty-five, but lung cancer got him, just the same. 
Mom-75 (1996) She was diabetic, due to being overweight. She failed, miserably, at wound management, got a terrible infection, ultimately leading to her death. 

I miss both of my parents. I get angry, at times, thinking that they're dead. I still talk to both of them, though, as well as my sister, who died at 75, this year, just four days short of her 76th birthday.


----------



## norman (Sep 5, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> what about the question.....what age were you when you died?
> sorry is that in bad taste? meat
> but now Im born again! praise the Lord!


Not in bad taste for me, my parents were Christians so I got a leg up on most people, always been a Christian even before I was born.  Now a question for you, was Skippy a kangaroo or a wallaby? Also I met a person from Australia and he said he was raised on Roo Meat. I thought kangaroos are your National Emblem, it would be like Americans eating an Eagle. p.s. as followers of Christ we are given _ever lasting life_  after we pass.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

Mum age 39 from a self inflicted  overdose... 

Father 82 from the effects of Parkinsons disease..


----------



## rgp (Sep 7, 2019)

Dad just shy of 78

Mom, just shy of 81


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Mom ~ 80 (in poor health for about 12 yrs or more)
Dad ~ 96


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 7, 2019)

Dad died at 65, heart attack. It was fast.

Mom died at 77, lungs shot and she refused treatment. She ordered a DNR and went to hospice.
She could have lived longer using oxygen and living with Hubby and I. She did not want to do that. If she couldn't live in her own little house with her little garden & yard - she was over it. She passed away peacefully with no pain. (good drugs)


----------



## street (Sep 7, 2019)

mom 92
Dad 87


----------



## Repondering (Sep 7, 2019)

Dad was 83 - Pancreatic cancer, 18 years ago, he went pretty quickly.
Mom was 94 - End stage congestive heart failure, 7 months ago....she lingered for years as a housebound invalid and was in hospice care for 2 months, dying slowly.  I was the only family in the picture.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 12, 2019)

Dad was 93
Mom was 83


----------

